# 17 DPO with more questions than answers



## drudai

AF refuses to show (28 cd) and I'm in limbo. Eyes? :)


----------



## Becca_89

Sorry you don’t have any answers, its horrible being in limbo!

but I do see them lines! Xxx


----------



## drudai

I'm really hoping it's the tests. #-o

Thank you!


----------



## mindyb85

Definitely see lines


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see them hon.


----------



## drudai

I don't know symptoms of a chemical but I believe I had one. I felt pregnant the entire tww and I know ladies say that isn't possible, but I didn't feel like I normally do. My lymph nodes swelled, I had random "colds" all week, 
the faint pos then delayed AF... 

Starting to make sense.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(


----------



## Suggerhoney

I think I've just had another chemical. 
I had a chemical back in April but im pretty sure ive had another one. 
Had pregnancy symptoms from 8dpo and then at 12dpo they all vanished 
AF was 2 days late and was heavy. 
I was doubled over in agony on CD3 and past lots of clots and one was big. 

Im so sorry ure going through this hon. They are truly are horrible. 
Sending u lots of hugs. 

I'


----------



## ttc_lolly

I see them clear as day!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see lines!


----------

